# Tuscany in July



## Slow (May 17, 2005)

We're hoping to spend 14 - 20 days in Tuscany in two different campsites. One inland and one by the coast. Having 4 kids aged from 11 down to 1 year, a pool and some activities are a must.

Our motorhome is 8m long. While I love the countryside, I'd like to avoid driving too many kms along narrow roads.

Any ideas?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toscana*

Hi

My favourites in the region are....

Pisa - for the leaning tower.

Lucca -ancient walled city

Montecatini Terme - spa town

San Gemignano - Famous for saffron and also it's own sky scrapers. Was the setting for the film "Tea with Mussolini"

Florence

Montepulciano - wine region and loads of free samples

Lake Trasimeno

Chianciono Terme - spa town where you can drink the spa water (free), take a mud bath and various other healthy type things.

Trains run from Chiusi to Rome if you fancy that for a day.

Russell


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Her's a few we have been to with the kids.

www.campingparadiso.com at Viareggio near Pisa. There are quite a few decent sites for kids in Viareggio

www.campinglachiocciola.com in Montevarchi between Florence and Sienna. Nice site with huge pools but to do any sightseeing you need other transport especially to get to the nearby designer factory shops

www.camping.it/roma/ipini/ at Fiano Romano about 30 miles north of Rome another big busy site but again you could do with transport although the do run really good bus services from the site

www.ecvacanze.it which is Camping Village Roma a five minute bus ride to the Vatican

All of them loads for the kids and easy access


----------



## Slow (May 17, 2005)

Many thanks for those suggestions. It's great to have research like this to do on a dreary January day...


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

There is a wild camping spot at Montcherci by the swimming pool.
The only criminal to watch out for is Jeffrey Archer!! he lives nearby 8O


----------

